# Characteristics



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

Do any of you find certain Varieties have certain characteristics?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I think it's certain strains rather than varieties (as in two different lines of the same variety would act differently). But I always found bandeds very dominant with other mice but great with people. The rumpwhites are very curious and are always the first to try something new.


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

thats interesting ....i am finding my texels very cheeky with people in a lovley way but shy with other mice.... my fawns are relaxed in most situations.... my brokens bossy with other mice but mobb me when feeding time is here running all over my arms etc and not wanting to go back in their cage constantly wanting to play :lol: ... and blues are shy but gergeous  cant say what are my favs love em all.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

My blues are really friendly and easily tamed as babies they are also the most laid back when introduced to new mice. 
Most of my rumpwhites are pretty chilled out but some are not partiularly bright and then the other rumpwhites which come from a line which I have bred from black tans are far more aggressive and females are prone to dominant behaviour. 
I also have some black selfs and they are the most nervous mice ive ever had, they practically leap out of their skin if I so much as look at them, im working on them though!


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

aww bless...........


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

ian said:


> Most of my rumpwhites are pretty chilled out but some are not partiularly bright


I have images of mice looking thick yokel-style :roll: :lol:


----------

